# Creature that's shockingly smart, you'd have never guessed!



## casey15 (Jun 18, 2012)

this is odd, but cool. I hate ants but this is really interesting!


Their Intelligence: 
Ants actually wage wars on other colonies, with the losers being kept as slaves. 

Ants know how to cross body's of water by making boats. Or forming bridges.

To survive floods they form ant balls.

Ants collect certain types of larva, feed them, protect them then harvest a fungus from them. No other creature besides humans shows that much foresight as to raise other creatures for future food source.

Certain ant species defend plants in exchange for food and shelter.

Some ants form "supercolonies," massive communities of ants that can stretch for thousands of miles.


here are some cool links to read more: 

http://quotations.hubpages.com/hub/Intelligent_Ants

http://insects.about.com/od/antsbeeswasps/a/10-cool-facts-about-ants.htm


----------

